# My tarantulas



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Moje ime je Antonio.I dolaze iz Croatia.I sam loš na engleskom : )

I ovaj moj kolekcija tarantula

Avicularia braunshaunsheni  0.1 



Avicularia metallica  0.1



Avicularia versicolor  0.1



Brachypelma boehmei  0.1



Brachypelma epicureanum  0.1


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brachypelma smithi 13cm 0.1



Brachypelma vagans 12cm 0.1



Heteroscodra maculata 10cm 0.1



Lasiodora parahybana 18cm 0.1



Teraphosa blondi 25cm 0.1



[/


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ephebopus cyanognathus 0.1





Grammostola pulchra 0.1





Nhandu coloratovillosus 





Tapinauchenius gigas 0.1



Lasiodora parahybana 0.1


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Aphonopelma caniceps 11cm 0.1


Bonetina rudlofi 3cm 0.1



Brachypelma albopilosum 11cm 0.1





Brachypelma auratum 3cm





Brachypelma emilia 12cm 0.1





Brachypelma vagans 12cm 0.1

[/


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor







C.cyaneopubescens





Grammostola porteri



T.gigas


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

B.albopilosum 



B.vagnas 



G.rosea RCF 



Ephebopus cyanognathus



Aphonopelma caniceps 



Ceratogyrus marshalli







Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Terry D (Jul 8, 2010)

Toncek12, Very nice pics! :clap:

Terry


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you very much 

it is only a small part of my collection of tarantulas.I have about 85 adult females


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some more pictures 

Avicularia avicularia 



Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 



Acanthosccuria geniculata 





Aphonopelma seemanni Blue CF 



B.smithi 



B.vagans 



C.cyaneopubescens 



Psalmopoeus cambridgei 1.0





Psalmopoeus cambridgei 





G.pulchra 



P.ornata  





P.irminia 



P.murinus 



P.pulcher 



A.seemanni Braun CF 



T.gigas


----------



## mma316 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have an awesome collection there!


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you very much

When I arrived I will put pictures of other spiders that are well hidden under the ground


----------



## briarpatch10 (Jul 17, 2010)

amazing T's I love the B.vagnas


----------



## VinceG (Jul 17, 2010)

Really  good pictures! :clap: Love the Cambridei!


----------

